# Blood In Hedgehog Wheel



## Evanstheone (Mar 7, 2009)

I just got a hedgehog last weekend. I got him a 12" Wodent Wheel, 2 medium size ceramic bowls for food and water. I've been feeding him Hedgehog complete which the pet store recommended (http://www.exoticnutrition.com/Hedgehog_Complete.htm). I have a little corner wooden arch for him to sleep under and use carefresh bedding. Last night when I went to bed he was running on his wheel. When I went to check on him when I woke up this morning, I saw little spots of blood on the wheel and scattered drops leading to his water bowl. I got him up and checked him out as best as I could (He's still afraid of me so it's difficult to get a good look under him) and didn't see any signs of trauma or even blood on his fur. It looked like one of his paws was red but that's about it. Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

I would change his food to a high quality cat food right away. If you check the nutrition area your will see quality foods that are good for hedgies. That stuff is basically junk food. With the wheel he could have worn his nails down too far or caught them and torn them on the wheel. You also might want to think about switching him to liners in his cage as well.


----------



## Evanstheone (Mar 7, 2009)

I was thinking he tore a nail too. The trail of blood went from the wheel to his water bowl, so I think he may have washed himself off in the bowl. Also, why the switch from the carefresh to a liner? He seems to like switching between lying under his log to burrowing under his wheel. I read that there is a slight chance of respiratory issues with the carefresh, but I've also heard the same thing is true for wood bedding as well. Should I get a liner and a hedgie bag for him to cozy up to instead?


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldnt want to take a chance at letting my hedgie get sick. So I would suggest to use liners they are less expensive in the long run as you can just wash them, but that is only my suggestion. 

Did you look at the different food available? You really should switch him over to a high quality cat food. Mealies should also only be treats and not mixed in with his food.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Does the wheel have any slits or openings in it or is it a solid plastic wheel? He may have cut his foot when he was running or broken a toenail. You may want to take his wheel out for a few days to let him heal up. If he has a cut on his foot you don't want him running in a poopy wheel because of the risk of an infection.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried giving him a foot bath so you can actually see where his injury is? Because it's on his foot, the chance of it getting infected is high, and depending on where and how bad it is, you'll have to take out his wheel for at least a few days. You should also inspect his wheel to see where he could have gotten his foot cut on, or where his nail would have been stuck.

Because he's still new to you, lay a folded towel or fleece in the sink. Fill the sink with lukewarm water(PLEASE test the temp by putting the underside of your wrist into the water first) until the fabric is soaked. Place your hedgie into the sink and let him walk around on the wet cloth. Take the time to look at his feet as well. See how serious it is, and apply regular neo/poly sporin.

There is also another thread about wodent wheels:http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1683
And from that, you get:


Nancy said:


> Don't get a Wodent Wheel. They are a pain in the butt for cleaning as you have to take it all apart. Because of the enclosed design the feces and urine stay trapped in the wheel for hedgie to constantly run through and breathe in. There is a center bar that can rub on their backs. Larger hedgehogs have difficulty with the opening size. Hedgies often like to jump off while the wheel is moving which with those holes is dangerous and can cause injury.


I agree that a different food should be introduced. Reaper's list is here: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 You can keep the food that you are using now if you wish, though it will definately be better if you add some recommended cat food into his diet.

Most people like using liners. I also use liners. They're easy to clean, easy to see if anything is wrong(blood, diff colour poop/urine). Though carefresh is ok to use, just becareful that your hedgie doesn't develop a taste for carefresh, as that has happened before, causing an impaction.


----------



## Evanstheone (Mar 7, 2009)

I gave him a bath and finally was able to see what happened. Since I've got him he's been very scared of me and I haven't been able to get a good luck at his back paws because he never stretches out for me. When I gave him a bath he started freaking out and completely uncurled and I managed to get a good look at his back paws. His nails were extremely long in the back and it looked like one had broken off. I clipped all of them and he seems to be ok now. He ran on his wheel all night and there wasn't any blood.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Hedgehogs have a "quick" like other animals do that will bleed if cut, so if the nail broke around there it probably made the quick bleed. 

I would recommend getting a different wheel, if possible. Wodent wheels are just way too enclosed and cramped to be good for a hedgehog. I'm assuming he's younger, so when he gets bigger he might not even be able to fit into the holes on the wheel. Also, you're going to have big worries if he tries to jump out while it's moving and gets hurt. A comfort wheel, bucket wheel, or flying saucer would be a much better choice.


----------

